# características y dimensionamiento de condensadores



## willink (Mar 25, 2007)

Hola!

Quería saber si alguien podía ayudarme con información sobre las características más importantes de los capacitores utilizados en los motores monofásicos: de arranque y de marcha, y cómo puedo hacer un dimensionamiento adecuado de un capacitor conociendo las características operativas del motor. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 29, 2007)

Primero, es bueno ir a la biblioteca y abrir un libro de máquinas
eléctricas. Te recomiendo el Kosow, por que tiene ejemplos de 
cálculo. 
En los motores monofásicos la corriente alterna produce un campo 
magnético pulsante y no rotatorio en el estator. Por eso no tienen
par de arranque intrínseco. Una de las técnicas para darles
un par de arranque es usar lo que se llama una "fase partida", que 
es un devanado auxiliar mas pequeño en el estator. Si la corriente 
introducida a ese devanado está desfasada, se puede lograr un
campo rotatorio como el de un motor bifásico. Como el motor es
alimentado por una sola fase, el desfasaje se logra poniendo una
reactancia en serie al devanado auxiliar. Se pueden usar una resistencia
o un capacitor para dicho propósito. Como el par de arranque es
proporcional al seno del ángulo entre las corrientes de los devanados,
es preferible siempre, excepto en casos de emergencia, hambruna,
guerra o extrema escases, utilizar un capacitor.
Como el capacitor es para altas corrientes alternas, debe tener las 
siguientes características, además de su valor intrínseco:
- Ser bipolar.
- Tolerar tensiones superiores al máximo pico de tensión previsible.
  Receta: tolerar un 50% o mas del pico de tensión nominal.
- Baja resistencia equivalente.
  Hay condensadores de alta capacitancia pero muy alta resisten en serie,
  lo que bajaría mucho la corriente o recalentaria al condensador mismo.
- Encapsulado apto para ambientes industriales con lo que conlleva:
  líquidos, solventes, vapores corrosivos, extremos de temperatura, etc.

Por último el circuito de fase partida no está diseñado para operación contínua
por lo que normalmente es desconectado con un conmutador centrífugo
cuando la velocidad supera un umbral, o sea se superó la condición de
arranque.

Saludos


----------



## icaro8 (Mar 29, 2007)

ser Perromuerto un gusto :señor me gusta su explicacion y quiero hacer algunas consideraciones a modo de pregunta :
señor algunos motores de ca jaula de ardilla monofasicos  tienen un devanado da alambre de calibre grueso llamado de trabajo y otro de alambre mas fino llamado de arranque  y no tienen centrifugo alguno que los desconecte ,sino que quedan trabajando en forma permanente ,ejemplo los compresores de aire acondicionado ,y otros de ventiladores ,y no son de baja potencia los he visto de 2 hp y de 4hp también (equipo york 48000 btu monofásico 220 /50 Hz) ,de ser posible me gustaria dos cosas de usted ,si es tan amable de explayarse un poco mas en este tema ,y si me puede decir la editorial o sitio de Internet donde conseguir el libro al que hace referencia en el post de arriba ( Kosow) ,de ser posible algún otro en español que trate estos temas con ejemplos de calculo practico.
saludos desde argentina


----------



## willink (Abr 4, 2007)

Gracias perromuerto! Estaba interesado en el tema porque había encontrado mucha información sobre los motores monofásicos y sus tipos, pero no de las características propias de los condensadores que se utilizan en ellos. Tu información ha sido muy útil, es lo que estaba buscando y me ha servido de mucho. Gracias otra vez.

icaro8, si el señor perromuerto me permite, existen muchos libros de máquinas eléctricas en español con ejemplos prácticos. Yo he utilizado el Fitzgerald, el Chapman, y el Gourishankar, que a mi juicio es el mejor aunque es el mas viejo. Además existen otros que no se si están español, como el deToro y el Sanz Feito, que tienen buenos enfoques a la práctica.
El motor con un segundo devanado que no se desconecta y que incluye un capacitor se llama de condensador permanente, y sus características principales incluyen un bajo par de arranque, buena eficiencia (para un motor monofásico), alto factor de potencia (cercano a 0.9), poca vibración y trabajo silencioso, y se pueden encontrar hasta potencias de 10 HP. Se utilizan en aplicaciones en las que que casi no se apagan, como ventiladores de hospitales, y aires acondicionados. En internet se puede encontrarbastante información sobre este tipo de motor monofásico, y en los libros también se encuentra una buena descripción.

Saludos


----------



## icaro8 (Abr 5, 2007)

willink dijo:
			
		

> El motor con un segundo devanado que no se desconecta y que incluye un capacitor se llama de condensador permanente, y sus características principales incluyen un bajo par de arranque, buena eficiencia (para un motor monofásico), alto factor de potencia (cercano a 0.9), poca vibración



señor disculpe mi curiosidad pero no entiendo por que dice bajo par de arranque cuando un compresor del tipo alternativo suele arrancar con plena carga y en las condiciones mas desfavorables .
con respecto a la bibliografia que hacen referencia ,me gustaría preguntarles cual es el criterio a adoptar para diseñar un motor con condensador permanente o uno con centrifugo (que se desconecte )cual es el motivo razón o circunstancia que llevan al diseñador a adoptar uno u otro tipo .pregunto esto desde el punto de vista que carezco de experiencia en el diseño .desde ya muy amables por sus respuestas ,mi otra duda es si cuando conecto un vareador de frecuencia los capacitores deben seguir conectados o cual es método que se utiliza 
saludos desde argentina y felices pascuas para todos


----------



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2007)

Depende del diseño del motor. Si diseñas para usar condensador ( uso en monofase o bifase) el condensador es estático. Si transformadorrmas uno trifásico necesitar uno estático y otro de mayor capacidad para el arranque ( se desconecta una vez arranca). El par queda reducido drásticamente.
Esto debería pertenecer a una sección dedicada a "conceptos básico de electricidad"
Saludos


----------



## willink (Abr 6, 2007)

Para escoger el tipo adecuado de motor monofásico, lo importante es tener en cuenta las caracterísiticas de cada tipo de motor y las necesidades de la aplicación. Los diferentes tipos de motores monofásicos presentan variaciones en sus caracterísiticas de operación, como par de arranque, factor de potencia, eficiencia, vibracion y potencia, y dependiendo de estos factores el diseñador escoge el motor que más le sirva. Estas son las características típicas de cada tipo de motor, aunque pueden variar según el diseño:

Motor de fase partida (sin condensador)
 - par de arranque moderado (cerca del 200% del nominal).
 - baja eficiencia (nominal, cerca del 60%).
 - bajo fp (nominal, cerca de 0.6).
 - vibración moderada.
 - potencias pequeñas.
Al motor de fase partida también se le llama de uso general, y es el más simple. Se utiliza en las aplicaciones no se necesita ninguna característica especialmente elevada.

Motor con condensador de arranque
 - par de arranque alto (superior a 300% del nominal).
 - baja eficiencia.
 - bajo fp.
 - vibración moderada.
 - potencias hasta 10 HP.
El motor de capacitor de arranque es muy similar al de fase partida en operación permanente, ya que el condensador se desconecta en el arranque. Generalmente se utiliza cuando se requiere un  alto par de arranque, o muchos arranques sucesivos.

Motor con condensador permanente
 - par de arranque bajo (menor que el nominal).
 - alta eficiencia (cerca de 70%).
 - alto fp (entre 0.8 y 0.9).
 - poca vibración.
 - potencias pequeñas.
El motor con condensador permanente tiene muy buenas características en operación permanente, y se utiliza generalmente en aplicaciones que deben ser silenciosas (como un ventilador de hospital) o que necesitan alta eficiencia, y que casi no se apagan.

Motor con doble condensador
 - par de arranque moderado (cerca del 200% del nominal).
 - alta eficiencia.
 - alto fp.
 - poca vibración.
 - amplio rango de potencias.
El motor con doble condensador tiene un condensador que funciona permanentemente y otro que se desconecta en el arranque. Esto hace que combine las ventajas de los otros dos tipos de motor con condensador, y que se preste para aplicaciones que requieran alto par de arranque, eficiencia y fp, como una picadora de pasto de -digamos- 15HP.
Probablemente el compresor alternativo tenga un motor de este tipo, para soportar las dificultades en el arranque y los arranques sucesivos.

Así, conociendo las principales características de cada motor, se puede escoger el tipo adecuado para la aplicación, dependiendo de lo que ésta necesite. Sin embargo, como dije antes, estas son las características más comunes, y pueden existir variaciones dependiendo del diseño del motor. En casi todos los libros aparece información sobre cada tipo de motor y sus aplicaciones, y existen varios artículos en internet sobre el tema que se puede consultar. Espero que sea útil la información.

Saludos


----------



## icaro8 (Abr 6, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Esto debería pertenecer a una sección dedicada a "conceptos básico de electricidad"
> Saludos



Señor "El nombre " perdón por mi ignorancia ,sucede que no soy una persona tan lista ,con tantos conocimientos y tan brillante como quizás lo sea usted ,soy tan solo una persona muy limitada y con muchas carencias .
de todas maneras gracias y felices pascuas le desea con toda humildad un ignorante con ganas de aprender


----------



## icaro8 (Abr 6, 2007)

señor willink muchas gracias por su tiempo y por compartir sus conocimientos .solo me resta pedirle algún link que a su criterio sea interesante sobre este tema .
saludos desde argentina y felices pascuas para todos .


----------



## Renequisi (Abr 27, 2007)

Estimado Amigo:
ayúdenme con esto por favor, tengo un motor AC de doble devanado de 90W a 220Vac y 0.8Amp, ¿cual es el valor y las características del Condensador de arranque?


----------



## Lolis (May 26, 2007)

Podés usar la siguiente tabla:


----------



## mabauti (May 26, 2007)

no se visualiza bien la tabla =[


----------



## Lolis (May 26, 2007)

Va de nuevo


----------



## Chupa Piedra (Abr 1, 2009)

Amigos, tengo un pequeño problema que me tiene loco. Un motor de 1600 w, 2.15 Hp en 120 volts, con condensador permanente 80 micro faradios (no tiene interruptor centrifugo). trabajando de 13 a 14 amp (a plena carga), en una aplicación tipo hidro yet (bomba de presión). Se dispara al calentarse aproximadamente a los 6 minutos de trabajo continuo, a los pocos segundos vuelve a arrancar y el periodo de funcionamiento es menor 1 ó 2 minutos, cuando nuevamente se para. No tiene térmico, a no ser que sea en las bobinas, estas se ven bien sin sobrecalentamiento aparente. Sustituyo el condensador por uno de las mismas características y el problema persiste. efectué el arranque directo para obviar conexiones flojas o dañadas y la bomba acoplada gira libremente sin obstrucciones y el disparo ocurre operando en baja y alta presión. Pienso que el motor esta seleccionado muy justo para la aplicación y que el condensador afecta el funcionamiento aunque este no se observa caliente en nada; y no tengo criterios para subirlo o bajarlo y en cuanto. Esto por no pensar que el aislamiento esta pobre y con la temperatura se abre la bobina. Si alguien me puede sugerir algo?. Gracias de antemano


----------

